# Do you have a website?



## RCP

I am just curious as to who has a site and how you maintain it.


----------



## RCP

George, I see you voted on both the first two. 
Care to elaborate on the effectiveness between the two?
TIA!


----------



## erikjames06

here is mine . http://erikhanchoskypainting.weebly.com/


----------



## George Z

RCP said:


> George, I see you voted on both the first two.
> Care to elaborate on the effectiveness between the two?
> TIA!


The www.ecopainting.ca is mostly done by me, paid someone to create the Content Management System and I can do almost anything I want with it. I pay someone to do links for it etc.
The site is very successfull (120 visits a day and tons of leads, an employment page that brings applicants daily, etc.)

As far as the usual metrics, Page rank is 3, and Alexa 597,468 Traffic Rank, which is almost unheard of for a contractor site!

We also hired Footbridge Media for
www.officepainters.com
www.commercialpainting.ca
www.gtapainters.com
www.colourhelp.ca

And they are just hired to start a blog at www.paintingtoronto.ca

I am happy with them, they are good value as it is mostly hands free for us.


----------



## painting247

I have recently created my website and I am constantly updating it and adding photos. It's alot of work, I work a fair share of hours everyday/week 24/7.... check it out and let me know your feedback. I've recently done a snakeskin texture that I'm really excited about and just finished a Zebra room. The web site is nice if you do Theme Rooms and can update with new photos, but like I said: it is alot of work. If I could find a webmaster locally it would be worth it to me to pay someone else to do it.
www.painting247inc.com


----------



## nEighter

I will try to make my own, if I fail I will hire someone to do it.


----------



## deach

Actually I voted wrong. I did mine and wouldn't dream of paying someone at this point anyway. My first one I did in iWeb and the second in Rapid Weaver on my Apple laptop. I have found out recently the search engines love "fresh info" and if you just have someone do it and let it sit, well it will fall in the searches. This SEO stuff is pretty complicated sometimes, I'm always reading and trying to stay up there. I am in the process of totally redoing my site, but that's gonna be a few weeks yet the way it looks. Anyway....My vote up top is wrong LOL. Not enough coffee that morning I guess......


----------



## erikjames06

i like the snakeskin textured walls!! what is the process?


----------



## deach

Are you talking about the room with the stripes?

Oh you were talking to 24-7 LOL ok. Ya that looks nice.


----------



## [email protected]

I voted for the top two.

Here is the one that was paid to be made: http://www.agapepainting.net/
The problem with this site is obvious, it has no pages! It is simple and costs me nothing. The kid that supposedly services it, is NEVER reachable. So, I started another.

Here is the other that I just started and maintain myself: http://www.agapepaintinginc.com/

I haven't a clue what I am doing with the latter site. I am slowly putting things together as I learn how to do it. The video's are ok, and I plan to add pictures as well. I realize each page needs some description for it's category. I have been looking through other painting sites to get some ideas... Still need some work... I'm not in a hurry.

Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## deach

Your site looks good!:thumbup: I'm totally learning a new CMS *content managing system* and going to totally redo mine. Mine's been up a while now and although I've no complaints with the business it's brought me, time to update. I think I'm probably a month out (or close to it) from it going live but it is online if anyone wants to critique it. If you're interested I'll supply the link. Again it's in it's very beginning infancy...so if you go, just please remember that.

Honestly Jason, I'd link to your new site now. I think it's close to prime time, but up to you. Looking pretty spiffy though I think...


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you deach. :thumbsup:

I'll link you, no problem. I'll work on that page right now.  

For anyone else interested, Visit this topic for more information concerning Website Linking


----------



## deach

Man this new CMS is killing me here LOLOL....I'll get it though I just wish I hadn't learned two other ways first, would be easier to get some of this done without two other ways rolling around in my head.


----------



## artych002

we have our own website www.art-ych.com 
welcome to visit it!


----------



## daArch

artych002 said:


> we have our own website
> welcome to visit it!


Arty,

this is a forum for those who paint residential, commercial, and industrial structures. This is not a forum for fine art painters. I am sure if you do an appropriate Internert search, you can find many forums better suited for you.

Good luck


----------



## EricTheHandyman

Did my own site, and it shows. I just don't have the $$ to have it professionally done. It works for now though.


----------



## [email protected]

EricTheHandyman said:


> Did my own site, and it shows. I just don't have the $$ to have it professionally done. It works for now though.


You certainly did a good job. If paying someone to do it is considering them a pro, then pay yourself.


----------



## FreedomVision

I am what you call a computer geek, been playing [self taught] since 1994.
The website is my design and I maintain it.
Meta tags, links, bookmarking, and blogs are of serious concern to address.
Getting people to your site is the number 1 issue.
http://www.kranenburgpainting.com/index.htm


----------



## RCP

EricTheHandyman said:


> Did my own site, and it shows. I just don't have the $$ to have it professionally done. It works for now though.


Looks good! Do you get calls from it? That is what matters!



FreedomVision said:


> I am what you call a computer geek, been playing [self taught] since 1994.
> The website is my design and I maintain it.
> Meta tags, links, bookmarking, and blogs are of serious concern to address.
> Getting people to your site is the number 1 issue.
> http://www.kranenburgpainting.com/index.htm


Welcome to the site, you might want to post an intro. Look forward to your input!


----------



## Crestwood

Very nice job, Kranenburg. Your "Why Hire a Pro" page is very well done - differentiate yourself on your website and you'll weed out price shoppers and those that don't understand the value of a true professional.


----------



## deach

Love the "hire a pro" page......awesome


----------



## I paint.

FreedomVision said:


> I am what you call a computer geek, been playing [self taught] since 1994.
> The website is my design and I maintain it.
> Meta tags, links, bookmarking, and blogs are of serious concern to address.
> Getting people to your site is the number 1 issue.
> http://www.kranenburgpainting.com/index.htm


I've recently starting using Facebook to drive traffic to my site. The cool part is you can add current and past customers and keep them updated on promos and stuff. The best part is its free!


----------



## PeteL

A tip for those that build their own site, always check your work in different browsers. What looks good in Internet Explorer may not look the same in Firefox, Opera, Netscape etc.
By building it at a fixed width= 800 pixels and coded to be centered it will work in most popular browsers. 
The site pictured looks fine in IE but the screen shot shows what happens when viewed in Firefox.


----------



## RCP

I paint. said:


> I've recently starting using Facebook to drive traffic to my site. The cool part is you can add current and past customers and keep them updated on promos and stuff. The best part is its free!


Good point, thanks
I have been reading up on Social Bookmarks and Web 2.0, I just signed up for twitter and facebook! Still trying to figure them out!



PeteL said:


> A tip for those that build their own site, always check your work in different browsers. What looks good in Internet Explorer may not look the same in Firefox, Opera, Netscape etc.
> By building it at a fixed width= 800 pixels and coded to be centered it will work in most popular browsers.
> The site pictured looks fine in IE but the screen shot shows what happens when viewed in Firefox.


Very true, we have caught a lot of that sharing sites here. I use this also.

Thanks!


----------



## painttofish

RCP said:


> Good point, thanks
> I have been reading up on Social Bookmarks and Web 2.0, I just signed up for twitter and facebook! Still trying to figure them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, we have caught a lot of that sharing sites here. I use this also.
> 
> Thanks!


I have heard the media blitz of twitter (along with swine flu etc...). I can't seem to comprehend the popularity of "following" someone. I admit I don't know anything about what the point of twitter is. Let us know how it works for your business.


----------



## [email protected]

PeteL said:


> A tip for those that build their own site, always check your work in different browsers. What looks good in Internet Explorer may not look the same in Firefox, Opera, Netscape etc.
> By building it at a fixed width= 800 pixels and coded to be centered it will work in most popular browsers.
> The site pictured looks fine in IE but the screen shot shows what happens when viewed in Firefox.


Unfortunately I am still trying to figure that out.... site.google.com isn't much help for me when I ran into this issue and I don't know what the he!! I'm doing anyways... first time building a site for me. :whistling2:


----------



## painttofish

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately I am still trying to figure that out.... site.google.com isn't much help for me when I ran into this issue and I don't know what the he!! I'm doing anyways... first time building a site for me. :whistling2:



I have some weird screen issues with your site Jason. I unhelpfully don't know much about this either. FIREFOX here?


----------



## [email protected]

yeah I know.... :whistling2:

Really tho... I have tested my site in many browsers and it seems to me that this really only show's up when the browsers are minimized or as someone else noted before about having a smaller screen size.

but I know it has to be fixed and I know who can fix it for me, but until some financials are set in place for this project... it will have to wait.


----------



## painttofish

[email protected] said:


> yeah I know.... :whistling2:
> 
> Really tho... I have tested my site in many browsers and it seems to me that this really only show's up when the browsers are minimized or as someone else noted before about having a smaller screen size.
> 
> but I know it has to be fixed and I know who can fix it for me, but until some financials are set in place for this project... it will have to wait.



Let us know the procedure and cost por favor!


----------



## RCP

painttofish said:


> I have heard the media blitz of twitter (along with swine flu etc...). I can't seem to comprehend the popularity of "following" someone. I admit I don't know anything about what the point of twitter is. Let us know how it works for your business.


I don't care much for twitter, its like being in room with a lot of people, saying, I am getting a cup of coffee now" or "I am going to work".
Maybe I need to give it time.



[email protected] said:


> yeah I know.... :whistling2:
> 
> Really tho... I have tested my site in many browsers and it seems to me that this really only show's up when the browsers are minimized or as someone else noted before about having a smaller screen size.
> 
> but I know it has to be fixed and I know who can fix it for me, but until some financials are set in place for this project... it will have to wait.


 Hmmm, seems fine to me on FF and Safari.


----------



## painttofish

I have a relatively small screen (maybe the problem). Gonna get a larger flat screen cause I'm aging and can't read past my thumb. Or, maybe thats the Vino?:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

Since my last post I have updated the first page of my site... All I did was put things on a "one column" layout. I prefered the two column because it gave me what I was looking for.... but alas... it creates that overlapping look.

So, if you want to test the issue you can go to the "Exterior" page. I haven't updated it *yet*.


----------



## Dave Mac

daArch said:


> Arty,
> 
> this is a forum for those who paint residential, commercial, and industrial structures. This is not a forum for fine art painters. I am sure if you do an appropriate Internert search, you can find many forums better suited for you.
> 
> Good luck


And Arch is a wall paper hanger, go figure:blink:


----------



## nEighter

Has anyone had any success from blogs? Anyone call up and say "hey saw your blog.. can you come out and take a look at my project?" ?? AND is wordpress free to blog on?


----------



## [email protected]

That's a good question nEighter, I'm going to give it a go as soon as my new site is up and running. I have been taking pictures of my projects with blogging in mind.


----------



## nEighter

[email protected] said:


> That's a good question nEighter, I'm going to give it a go as soon as my new site is up and running. I have been taking pictures of my projects with blogging in mind.


I see a bunch of people on CT that have *word press* blogs. I think it is a cool idea to get people to know who you are. Add your blog to your marketing stuff so they can kinda see who you are before they call you up.


----------



## RCP

Wordpress is very easy to use. I think blogs serve two purposes.
Give a "face" to your site, makes people see you as a person.
By posting relevant content often, you are adding fresh keywords, great for SEO.

If you do a blog, you need to keep adding to it. Give people a reason to bookmark it and return.

This is a good example here.

And here.

And then there are people that drive enough traffic to thier blog to earn big bucks advertising like here.

And last but not least,  Brian's.

Or you can do a personal one, here.


----------



## Crestwood

I’m a bit late to this thread, but here’s my two cents…
I made my site using CityMax – easy to use, minimal HTML and, in my view, pretty darn cheap (about $20 per month, less per year). There are others (1and1, godaddy, etc.) but I’ve not seen a need to change.

I started with one of the stock templates and tweaked little by little so that now there is none of the “store bought” look common to template sites. Important for good ranking: update content on a regular basis. Also, keyword rich header tags (the text on the window tab, many sites just say “Home Page”), keyword rich meta description, keyword rich content (repeat keywords several times throughout site text). Go to a competitor’s site and View|Page Content to see their keywords. I appreciate when competitors help me this way.

Buying a url for 2 or 5 years tells google you’re more serious than a 1 year url. The first 6 or 9 months google puts your site in their “sandbox” and you won’t be found – be patient. Update content, tweak, add pictures. Add keyword tags to every picture. In 2 ½ years I went from 0 to the first or second page of just about any iteration of “paint” and “Kansas City”.

With Google Analytics code you'll see what people search for, how many visitors, etc. but that’s more trivia than truly useful. What I really look at is phone calls and Forms Submitted via email. Roughly 80% of my estimates came from the site. If I get an inquiry from an area I’m not familiar with, I google the address and, more often than not, can use Street View to see the house. Saves lots of driving time. 

Marketing is (quoting DuctTapeMarketing) is getting people to know, like and trust you. A web site can create an impression and a feeling of competence and professionalism that can pre-qualify customers before you answer the phone. Of course, you can undo all that by showing up in jeans and a bad Budweiser shirt…

First things - get a google local and yahoo local account. List your name, address, blurb, logo, pictures, videos, etc so you show up in local searches. Then, add your listing to Live.com, citysearch, insiderpages, etc. I have never paid for a listing - they all will allow your listing for free.

Most small business owners are great at production and relatively weak in marketing - you’ll buy a new sprayer before you invest in a logo. A web site makes it easy for customers to find you. Duh, right? But the biggest value in getting new customers is getting them to leave positive feedback on the internet. This in turn makes it easy for new customers to find you, more feedback, etc. This is the power of a website that other forms of marketing (Yellow Pages, postcards, billboards, radio ads) simply can’t touch. Feedback snowballs over time and never goes away – a real incentive to make sure every customer is very happy.

Join trade associations (PDCA has been essential), read trade mags, network with local tradesmen, join BNI or another similar business networking group. Without marketing there will be nothing to produce.

These are some of the sites I’ve found helpful - some require a deep dive to ferret out all the good stuff. 
http://getlisted.org/
http://selfpromotion.com/
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/
http://www.ducttapemarketing.com/blog/
http://apogee-web-consulting.com/articles.html
The Logo Company.
There are tons more – just search “search engine marketing”.

It’s not rocket science, it does take time, but (again) it’s not rocket science.


----------



## painttofish

Good info Crestwood. You should post your link in your signature:thumbsup:


----------



## LakeShore

I built our company website with rv site builder on our servers. If anyone is looking for hosting for your painting site I can Help with that. I run a small hosting company. www.MymicroHost.net



www.LakeShorePainting.com


Jeff


----------



## EPS Painting

I created our company website using GoDaddy and their Website builder.
Take a look how it came out. Does anybody know how backlinking works? I have all of them at the bottom of every page. Should it be only on one page? Want to make sure I have it set up correctly.


----------



## RCP

Welcome to the forum!
Your website is one of the nicest I have seen, it seems to have all the elements needed!
Now I am still learning about all this too, but I few things I would look at are.
This page is not "part" of your site it seems. There are a great deal of links there that are not linked to your site directly. 

The way you set up your own page links on the bottom is great. Keep all the links on the bottom of every page.

You have a blog and Youtube:thumbsup: Love the song!
They were a little difficult to find. I would embed it on the front page.

All the different font sizes and colors were a little distracting for me.
The landing page starts very clean and crisp and then there is text all over the place. 

I didn't look at every page, but I really like the site!:thumbup:
I see you have been to the Small Business Forum, if you have not been recently, there are some good posts on backlinks.


----------



## deach

Alright Chris, what is this "linked in" thing?? Am I missing something here???


----------



## RCP

deach said:


> Alright Chris, what is this "linked in" thing?? Am I missing something here???


I tried and was ignored yet again!:whistling2:
Social Media


----------



## deach

I may have missed that one...I'll have to do a little more research...:whistling2:


----------



## EPS Painting

Chris,

Thanks so much for the input. I havent posted the youtube video on the site yet, since I am working on a better one which would include interior and exterior painting projects. Im still learning how blogs really work, I read an article that says its better to have it as a subdomain check it out http://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/...r-Blogger-Blunders-and-How-To-Avoid-Them.aspx

Thanks for the help.


----------



## painttofish

Deach,

How come no logo to go with Paintbusters and the slogan. Maybe a splat of green goo:thumbsup: or a marshmallow on the phone:no:


----------



## deach

painttofish said:


> Deach,
> 
> How come no logo to go with Paintbusters and the slogan. Maybe a splat of green goo:thumbsup: or a marshmallow on the phone:no:


LOL Been thinking about that actually. We do need one. Just too darned busy lately to even update the website much at all. (getting older when I get home I tend to nap) LOL.


----------



## nEighter

man o man I wish I had a site right now. Ugh. I was at lowes bringing back some siding and saw a few paint companies with their fancy smancy new pickups and trailers  I wish I had more business presence RIGHT NOW!! 

How much did you guys pay for your sites to be set up?


----------



## RCP

Nate, did you set up a Google Business Ad? You can set up a free site at many places like this
Here is one I made for practice in 5 minutes
Someone suggested Go Daddy, I use them at 10 bucks a month and created my site for free.
I have heard prices 4 to 600.


----------



## Ardee

RCP. How much do you pay for the Google bus. ad?


----------



## RCP

Nada, Zero, Zilch! 
Google Business
Yahoo charges, Bing is free.
Check the Directories thread for lots of places you can list for free without a website.


----------



## daArch

EPS Painting said:


> I created our company website using GoDaddy and their Website builder.
> Take a look how it came out. Does anybody know how backlinking works? I have all of them at the bottom of every page. Should it be only on one page? Want to make sure I have it set up correctly.


WOW !

I am impressed with the immediate impact of your site. It made me want to explore further, but I was so impressed, I had to return here to give you: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter

RCP said:


> Nate, did you set up a Google Business Ad? You can set up a free site at many places like this
> Here is one I made for practice in 5 minutes
> Someone suggested Go Daddy, I use them at 10 bucks a month and created my site for free.
> I have heard prices 4 to 600.



Godaddy is on the list of the next thing I do. It is tough because I am having to spend money on redoing my exterior and HAVE to do that RIGHT NOW. Ugh to priorities.


----------



## nEighter

Oh and I am setting up that page right now. I did do the local business listing both on google and bing.


----------



## RCP

Found a whole bunch of videos explaining Google stuff.


----------



## In Demand

http://modernstylepaint.com

I paid $200 for my site, the hosting is free with no banner ads. If anyone wants free hosting for their site the link is in my partners and links page.
I usually spend about 8 hours a week playing with my site trying to do different things for SEO. I come up pretty high on any searchs for anything to do with painting in my city, I also have sponsored ads that cost me about $700 a year.
Guys over on CT said a blog is the way to go, so I think I will buy another domain, somthing like "ProPaintingFortWayne" or something similar so I can link the blog back to my site, they have assured me it helps increase hits. I also plan on adding a few videos in the coming months.


----------



## RCP

Your site is very nice. I think having it created by a pro and maintaining yourself is an excellent way to go.

There are several good threads here on websites, linking and SEO you may be able to add some of your insight on.

The guys at CT (Silvertree mostly) prompted me to start a blog. I think just starting the first one was the hardest !

Can't you just add a blog page to your web site, or is their a reason to get separate domain?

Glad to see you here! How are your neighbors!


----------



## In Demand

I want to make it seperate then add links back to my business site, but kinda make it seem there is no connection. Kinda sneaky, but I dont want people to think it is a commercial.


----------



## onthecoast

ModernStyle said:


> I want to make it seperate then add links back to my business site, but kinda make it seem there is no connection. Kinda sneaky, but I dont want people to think it is a commercial.


Hey I checked out your website. You do fine work!


----------



## nEighter

RCP said:


> Your site is very nice. I think having it created by a pro and maintaining yourself is an excellent way to go.
> 
> There are several good threads here on websites, linking and SEO you may be able to add some of your insight on.
> 
> The guys at CT (Silvertree mostly) prompted me to start a blog. I think just starting the first one was the hardest !
> 
> Can't you just add a blog page to your web site, or is their a reason to get separate domain?
> 
> Glad to see you here! *How are your neighbors!*


I see what you did there!

Yeah Silvertree told me about the blog also. I have some carpentry jobs coming up and will be investing some of that money into a website and seperate hosting for a gallery type blog. Site looks awesome btw Modern! Hey got a name of the guy/gal who did it for you?


----------



## In Demand

[email protected] is his email. I got a discount because we are family. He is my brother inlaw, but he said normally one like mine runs around $500 for him to do it. He even hooked me up with the free hosting. If you want to see some more sites he has worked on I can PM you some links.
John is in Evansville Indiana, he is a good guy and will make sure you get a good site that you are happy with. Just tell him Dave sent you.


----------



## dreemr13

My main painting company website is http://www.paintcalgary.com

I also run ValuePro here:

http://www.valuepro.ca

I started painting in the early 90's because it was cash while I was going to the Alberta College of Art and Design for Visual Communications which is graphic design, with that I was self taught building websites and PHP/MySQL.

I have a local web design company where I do a few sites part time at http://www.sourcespin.com

My price for a painting website like Paint Calgary's would cost you about $199 a year with hosting included plus help in local marketing. 

My advice (although biased) is to get a designer to build you a decent site. Paint is visual so your business card on the net should be visual too. Also if your desginer includes local marketing, look for a designer who will only do one painting company for your area. Not good if a competitor runs the same net marketing plan as you.

Here are the Alexa stats for Paint Calgary:
http://alexa.com/siteinfo/paintcalgary.com


----------



## painttofish

Nice rims on that panel van dreemr. You shinin


----------

